# Was ist das für ein Lied Fred



## Sarjin (18. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es bereits einen dergleichen Thread im Forum gibt auf jedenfall hab ich auf meiner kurzen Suche keinen gefunden.


Vor einigen Jahren hab ich zum ersten mal Daniel P. Schenks "The cheatreport" gesehen und ein Lied gefiel mir von Anfang an.

In den Credits wird es als "Ghosts" beschrieben.
Jetzt kann man sich vielleicht ovrstellen das nur mit dem Namen Ghosts man wohl kaum das entsprechende komplette Lied findet.

http://rapidshare.com/files/388716188/thecheatreport.divx_cut.rar
 @ Mods Die Datei ist 2 mb groß und enthält nur die entsprechende Audiospur von 2min. Also wohl kaum Copyrechtlich ein Problem.

Vielleicht kann mir ja wer weiter helfen.


----------



## Tabuno (18. Mai 2010)

Sogar auch noch falsches Forum.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick
/reported


----------



## Teal (18. Mai 2010)

Bitte den Sticky-Thread für die Suche nach bestimmten Songs verwenden. Hier mache ich mal zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Teal


----------

